# Derelict / Abandoned House A14



## Winch It In (Mar 7, 2010)

I have just been relocated to Kettering, as part of my job.
Whilst out walking my dog today I came across this semi-detached house thats been abandoned for at least 20 years. Its been stripped inside and heavily vandalised, only had access to one side.
As far as im aware its formaly known as Middle Lodge. 
So I returned to take some photo's. Hope you all enjoy.






























































































Barney


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Fucking chavs.

Look at that old socket though! Just like a studio light socket.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 8, 2010)

Excellent 'report' you will fit in well here.


----------



## iaindyoung (Mar 8, 2010)

Going by the electrics in that house, its been abandoned for way more than 20 years.


----------



## Artypie (Mar 8, 2010)

The latest decorations in that house look to be late 70's/early 80's. Some of the wallpaper is 1950's looking. Bear in mind some people keep the same decorations for a long time.


----------



## FieldyM (Mar 10, 2010)

Awe inspiring stuff... this is the stuff I dream about...


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 12, 2010)

Its been empty for as long as I can remember. Shame its so trashed and empty, but nice work on checking it out anyway.


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 13, 2010)

I've passed that many times going to & from some relatives in Higham Ferrers, & have wondered what it was like inside.


----------



## daddybear (Mar 15, 2010)

a good example of urban decay!nice one


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 16, 2010)

I passed this yesterday, and thought to keep an eye out for it after seeing your report. It seemed that it was being vacated by "accomodation for members of our travelling community". 
I like this level of grass roots exploring, especially places that you pass regularly, it'd be rude not to!


----------

